

Best way for developers to apply for a job - dethstar
http://platan.us/jobs/apply
From a job description in weworkremotely<p>To apply, send a POST request with Content-Type: Application&#x2F;json to link up there, the required parameters are: name, email, github and city
optional parameters are resume, linkedin and other.
======
mooreds
Ah, wow, that will be very challenging to post some json. Hmmmm... 'man curl'.
Yup.

I mean, this is an interesting idea that will keep out the folks who don't
know how to search SO, but that's about it. Plenty of other riffraff will be
able to 'apply'. (Heck I might even be able to figure it out.)

------
azio_m
So using Postman is cheating I guess?

